# American Whitewater Products Woes Return



## dragonflyboater (Jun 18, 2015)

I Just had a business dealing with in infamous Paul Hewitt AKA Paul Michael Hewitt and he has lived up to his reputation... Deadlines were missed and no integrity or customer service should be expected. He also operates under H2 Fabrications, H4 Fabrication, Skunkworks, and Wicked River Customs.


Paul Michael Hewitt , Medford OR - March 15th 2014 - MedfordMugshots.com


https://www.facebook.com/H2fabrication


OLCC puts Medford bar on notice - News - MailTribune.com - Medford, OR


----------



## jdallas (Apr 22, 2011)

*Sketchy*



dragonflyboater said:


> I Just had a business dealing with in infamous Paul Hewitt AKA Paul Michael Hewitt and he has lived up to his reputation... Deadlines were missed and no integrity or customer service should be expected. He also operates under H2 Fabrications, H4 Fabrication, Skunkworks, and Wicked River Customs.
> 
> 
> Paul Michael Hewitt , Medford OR - March 15th 2014 - MedfordMugshots.com
> ...


Sounds sketchy.


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

This is a very misleading title. From the title it sounds like you're calling out American Whitewater, the organization who does good stuff for us, not some dude in his garage.


----------



## jdallas (Apr 22, 2011)

I didn't see American Whitewater anywhere in the thread I replied to, so not sure how I would be calling them out


----------



## dragonflyboater (Jun 18, 2015)

I'd be happy to edit the title to say American Whitewater Products but can't figure out how from my mobile device. Any suggestions?


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Guess I was just wondering what the relevance to American Whitewater is, in general? This guy owns a bar. Is he affiliated with AW in any way?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

dragonflyboater said:


> I'd be happy to edit the title to say American Whitewater Products but can't figure out how from my mobile device. Any suggestions?


Title edited.


----------



## dragonflyboater (Jun 18, 2015)

He claims to be the owner of American Whitewater Products. this business was located in Central Point, OR. They built frames, trailers and other raft accessories. 

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/unlucky-buying-first-raft-trailer-repost-34486.html


----------



## RogueRat (Apr 29, 2015)

I think he is the guy that builds whitwaterworthy trailers down here?


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Paul Hewitt is Not affiliated with Whitewater Worthy Equipment in any way.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Whitewater Worthy is the complete opposite of this other guy. Great customer service and super nice owner. Some of the nicest cam straps I have ever seen too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## RogueRat (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok someone at work said a guy named paul was building your trailers , my bad for the assumption sorry whitewaterworthy. Are your trailers built in Gold Hill or is that someone else?


----------



## outwash (Oct 21, 2011)

This is the most confusing string of posts I have ever seen.


----------



## Slowmococo (Jan 24, 2015)

My brain is broke


----------



## shannon s (Feb 20, 2015)

sofa king we todd did


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

I like chickens but not the feathers. Fur makes me itch. Have I ever told you the one about little engine that could. My favorite color Is door. 

You know, Frederick Fucking Chopin.


----------



## shannon s (Feb 20, 2015)

Do you walk to school or carry your lunch?


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

The bus takes my lunch. I on the other waddle. What am I?

You know, Frederick Fucking Chopin.


----------



## shannon s (Feb 20, 2015)

Grandma said hi


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

What did you do for a Klondike Bar

You know, Frederick Fucking Chopin.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Did you get your trailer or not? A missed deadline or two....shit it is southern Oregon right? He was probably in jail for dealing meth. Cut the guy a break. 

Your woes may be real. And it sounds like he could be an asshat.

But I have a real problem with folks who join the Buzz just to post up about some sketchy trailer builder.. Is that what you did? Cuz it sure looks like it. Did you not check it out before hand? Do a quick google? Did you send money to that Nigerian prince too?
You certainly found his mugshot as some point. 
I just don't get it.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Bummer to hear about your experience. I hope I'm not reading too closely but to look at your statement, if he was "infamous" why would you do business with the guy? And if the woes "returned," it sounds like he already had a bad track record.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

If you are going to make the effort to post up some dirt about somebody, at least be accurate and relevant. Nobody knows who the hell you are, what happened, or why any of us should care. 
There are people on this forum that post regularly and make sense 99% of the time, and I would trust them. You haven't really earned yourself any credibility to be posting links to some Meth hound in southern Oregon. 
And last but not least, be careful who's name you attach to who's business, WhitewaterWorthy doesn't need to be dragged into this shit show. Accuracy is is pretty damn important when people are trying to call out bad businesses.


----------



## idahoriversrat (Jul 1, 2011)

Dragonflyboater, Thanks for the post of giving this forum the best objective feedback on Paul. I hope you are able to get your part of agreement recovered from his failed part. I wish there was a better way to smoke these type of people out without them burning someone else in the future. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I need some straps- and this thread just encouraged me to order them from Whitewater Worthy~

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Need Straps*



Osseous said:


> I need some straps- and this thread just encouraged me to order them from Whitewater Worthy~
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Tuff River Stuff - Superior river and camping equipment and quality rafting equipment


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

You missed the point

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

